# We won again! YAY!!



## Navid Lancaster (Oct 8, 2021)

I am so humbled to be the Film Composer for this film. We just won 'Best Thriller' at the Imagine This Woman's Film Festival 2021. This is in addition to ALL the awards this film has won during the past few months. I'm going to have to (happily) expand the resume again. Thanks you to Robert Macfarlane, Lesley-Anne Macfarlane , Mo Wani and all the cast and crew who made this film possible.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 8, 2021)

Congrats!
Will we see this movie on Netflix or some other service?


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 8, 2021)

Congratulations to you and everyone involved!


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Oct 8, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Congratulations to you and everyone involved!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Oct 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Congrats!
> Will we see this movie on Netflix or some other service?


As far as I can tell not yet. The Director and Producers are making the Film Festival rounds with this one at the moment.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 8, 2021)

Congratulations and well done to all involved!


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Congratulations and well done to all involved!


Thank you so much!


----------

